# Meteors!



## Starbeast (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Starbeast (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Starbeast (Nov 10, 2010)

*She gave the iron fragment to scientists. People were amazed that it fell between two close houses before striking the car.*​


----------



## Starbeast (Nov 14, 2010)




----------

